# Miguel Torres gets Cut over Tweet



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Tweet from Miguel:


> If a **** van was called a surprise van more people wouldn't mind going for rides in them. Everyone likes surprises.


Dana's respone on SI:



> This morning I’m on [Michael] Landsburg’s show, up here in Canada, and he hits me with the quote of what he tweeted. Now there’s no explanation for that. There’s absolutely nothing I could say to make any sense of that. And the fact that he even thinks that’s funny or that’s a joke, it disturbs me. It bothers me. Again, you’re dealing with a guy that’s a smart guy, that owns his own business, that’s been one of the top fighters in the world forever. And I cut him today. He’s no longer with the UFC.





> It’s being announced right now to you. You’re the only one that knows. Miguel Torres has been cut from the UFC and his career with us now is over.


http://mma-boxing.si.com/2011/12/08/dana-white-responds-to-rashad-evans-miguel-torres-media-miscues/


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

*Miguel Torres CUT!!*



> SI.com: Let’s talk about Rashad.
> 
> Dana White: First of all, if you saw the press conference, it was the worst microphone system in the history of this company. The microphones at this place either didn’t work or they’d go in and out in between every word you said. So Rashad said that [the Penn State joke] yesterday. I didn’t even hear what he said. And it didn’t even get back to me until I landed in Toronto, which was four hours later.
> 
> ...



*Source:* http://mma-boxing.si.com/2011/12/08/dana-white-responds-to-rashad-evans-miguel-torres-media-miscues/

*THE TWEET* If a **** van was called a surprise van more people wouldn't mind going for rides in them. Everyone likes surprises.


----------



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

Damn O_O


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

What was his tweet?


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow. Thats a bit harsh.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

"If a **** van was called a surprise van more people wouldn't mind going for rides in them. Everyone likes surprises."


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Another rash decision by Dana F-bomb White. Forest wasn't cut, Rashad wasn't cut.. Just lesser known guys will be cut for saying jokes.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

box said:


> Another rash decision by Dana F-bomb White. Forest wasn't cut, Rashad wasn't cut.. Just lesser known guys will be cut for saying jokes.


Exactly, this is BS! Not that im defending Torres because that's a stupid tweet, but Dana is very inconsistent with this kind of thing. Sure Torres is an undercard fighter and doesn't bring in the doe that the other two guys do, but you have to be fair when it comes to punishing guys. I understand why he did it, but it makes you not like Dana even more because of it.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

If Miguel was cut, surely Forrest and Rashad should've been cut.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sucks for Torres, but I guess something like this was bound to happen after the way people freaked out of Forrests Tweet. I think Dana probably wanted to make an example of someone and this was his chance. Hopefully guys will be a little more careful with their twitter accounts now.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Seriously? That's an old ass joke that I've heard tons of times. I hate **** just as much as everyone but, what the ****? It's just a joke.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty screwed up to and over the top to cut Miguel. A suspension and fine maybe? I know that's an insensitive and stupid joke to make, but there have been things said that are just as worse (Rashad?)... Lastly, Dana should start being consistent if he has the nerve to cut a guy over something like this and become a model citizen himself. This also just shows he has too much power...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What the shit Dana, really? Every F bomb his throwing is far worse than this tweet. 

I've always loved Dana but know? I don't know.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, now cut Rashad Evans and Forrest. Fair is fair.

But Dana won't. Just trying make an example out of a guy who doesn't mean that much to him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Okay so just so we're clear

Good


Spitting on corner men
getting arrested for hitting your wife
using the term [email protected]
taking nine months off to protect your brand
taking months off to shoot a remake of a television series from the 80's
busted for testosterone
busted for pain killers

Bad

commenting of the racial double standards in the sport (McKee)
 trying not to get knocked out by a crazed drugged (_allegedly_) Brazilian (Harris)
disgussing poor pay and bonuses (Duffee)
making a joke Dana doesn't like (Torres)

Totally fair


----------



## SydneyFC (Sep 9, 2011)

The dude is like my fav fighter.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Hahahahahahhaa. Ridiculous. Stupid. Preposterous. 

He's ******* fired?!?!?

I.AM.SO.FRUSTRATED.WITH.WEAK.MINDED.FUCKS!


EDIT: !!! ^ woah, I think I just "blew a gasket" as they say. Dana was going to do it to me sooner or later.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I try to like Dana, I really do respect the work he put in to further MMA, but the guy is such a hypocrite. I mean come on. I honestly think what Rashad did was worse, at the very least the two cases should be treated equally.

When confronted about Rashad comments though he goes on a rant about negative reporters that try to bring down the sport, Rashad was caught up in the moment, blahblahblah.

Meanwhile Torres gets caught over a, dear I say it, tounge-in-cheek and mildly amusing tweet, although I fully understand if some people get offended by it.

Terrible decision and horrible judgement by Dana. I hope he rethinks this and lets Torres back in.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, I'm pretty surprised by this.

The only thing I can come up with is Dana is trying to make a statement and is letting talent know this kind of shit won't fly anymore.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

How's this a good business move? Torres is a 39-4 former champion and one of the most popular guy's in 135. A weight class they are still trying to build up.. and the man gets cut because of a tweet while others have gotten away with worse.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Twitter is going nuts over this.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> Twitter is going nuts over this.


I hope everybody tweets the shit out of him so Dana would realize what a hypocritical move that was.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Wow, I'm pretty surprised by this.
> 
> The only thing I can come up with is Dana is trying to make a statement and is letting talent know this kind of shit won't fly anymore.


Rashad says hi.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I hope everybody tweets the shit out of him so Dana would realize what a hypocritical move that was.


Yeah but he won't do anything.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

luckbox said:


> Rashad says hi.


Rashad's a top guy for the UFC.

Torres was expendable.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

agree with everyone

what gives him the right to decide what is morally correct

banned forever? usually only murderers get life sentences



stupid tweet, tho tongue in cheek i can even get a nose laugh out of it. and i couldnt be more against ****. i mean thats why its funny isnt it - coz its so obsurd and ridiculous (granted its not that funny)


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Rashad's a top guy for the UFC.
> 
> Torres was expendable.


Which makes him a huge hypocrit. Everybody hates hypocrits.


----------



## ranja (Apr 12, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Which makes him a huge hypocrit. Everybody hates hypocrits.


completely agree with you. Dana and his double standards are not good for the sport.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Rashad's a top guy for the UFC.
> 
> Torres was expendable.


Yeah, but there's no point in setting an example if you're not gonna follow through with it. That's the kind of things spineless hypocrites do.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Which makes him a huge hypocrit. Everybody hates hypocrits.


I agree, I'm not a Torres fan by any stretch, absolutely can't stand the guy but he's getting a raw deal here.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Get raped Torres! It's about time he was punished for his miserable attempts at humour via tweets.

Seriously though, I think there's probably more to this than meets the eye. It wouldn't surprise me if Dana was not getting on with Miguel behind the scenes and was just looking for an excuse to finally get rid of him.

I actually can't stand Torres, or his tweets, so I couldn't care less.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Torres says he was quoting an epiusode of "It's always sunny in Philadelphia" that was playing at the time. Seems like that would be easy to verify.

The question I wonder is, Did Torres do something else to get on Dana's shit list? Or is this Dana freaking over his fox deal?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Torres says he was quoting an epiusode of "It's always sunny in Philadelphia" that was playing at the time. Seems like that would be easy to verify.
> 
> * The question I wonder is, Did Torres do something else to get on Dana's shit list?* Or is this Dana freaking over his fox deal?


That would be my guess. As much as I don't like Torres, cutting him for this kind of behaviour is absurd, even by Dana's standards.


----------



## OneManArmy (Dec 6, 2011)

Pretty lame considering that wasn't even his actual tweet. Here is what he said word for word. "If a windowless van was called a surprise van more people wouldn't mind going for rides in them. Everyone likes surprises". I don't know maybe he changed it after but I'm not even sure if you can do that.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

oldfan said:


> Torres says he was quoting an epiusode of "It's always sunny in Philadelphia" that was playing at the time. Seems like that would be easy to verify.
> 
> The question I wonder is, Did Torres do something else to get on Dana's shit list? Or is this Dana freaking over his fox deal?


I think it's a bit of both, you gotta remember Torres was part of the first featured fight for the new weightclasses and that fight absolutely sucked, one of the worst fights of the year.

I think Dana's had it in for him ever since, it wasn't the first impression they wanted for the lighter weights, also you can't have that on FOX. The NFL would have handed out a fine, not a cut though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The FOX Dana sucks.

1. He discredits JDS' victory and pretty much says Cain is the better fighter
2. Says the 139 main event was good but meh, not good enough for FOX
3. Says the Mayhem-Bisping was one of the most one-sided fights ever
4. This hypocritical move

Am i missing sth?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> The FOX Dana sucks.
> 
> 1. He discredits JDS' victory and pretty much says Cain is the better fighter
> 2. Says the 139 main event was good but meh, not good enough for FOX
> ...


This ain't FOX Dana, this is just Dana being Dana. He's always been a bit of a bell piece.

Dana White. The same guy that wanted BJ Penn to publicly apologise to him and the UFC in the octagon in front of the fans for deciding to leave the company in the first place.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> This ain't FOX Dana, this is just Dana being Dana. He's always been a bit of a bell piece.
> 
> Dana White. The same guy that wanted BJ Penn to publicly apologise to him and the UFC in the octagon in front of the fans for deciding to leave the company in the first place.


Maybe your right. Like i said earlier, i've always liked Dana but have noticed certain things after the FOX deal. :dunno:


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

I thought the tweet was kinda funny lol, something you'd read on 4chan although I wudnt tweet it persay, but wtf was Dana thinking by cutting him give him a break jeez. I know Torres has a good chance of getting that belt back too off of Cruz.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Torres says he was quoting an epiusode of "It's always sunny in Philadelphia" that was playing at the time. Seems like that would be easy to verify.


The ironic thing is, that show is on FX.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I think he'll be back to be honest.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

luckbox said:


> The ironic thing is, that show is on FX.


Makes me dislike the situation even more.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Ariel tweeted that supposedly, Miguel was referencing from a comedy central show: "Workaholics", which makes the cut even more stupid.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

How can people justify using the topic of **** for jokes?!! Sickens me to my stomach, what the hell weas Torres thinking? Hope the door didn't hit his ass on the way out!


----------



## sylaw (Feb 18, 2008)

This is totally stupid and hypocrital. In other words, this is typical Dana White.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

LizaG said:


> How can people justify using the topic of **** for jokes?!! Sickens me to my stomach, what the hell weas Torres thinking? Hope the door didn't hit his ass on the way out!


No one is justifying it... However, there needs to be consistency regardless of what you think about the joke. Dana can't just cut a guy over something like that after he already set a certain precedent. A fine or suspension, but taking a guy's job for him is too much considering how he's dealt with other situations. He should have fined or suspended the other guys who made similar comments, THEN cut the next guy who didn't fall in line or comply.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I meant how can Torres justify it? Did he just think 'hey! i know the kinda subject that'll get people laughing!'?....dumb!


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

LizaG said:


> How can people justify using the topic of **** for jokes?!! Sickens me to my stomach, what the hell weas Torres thinking? Hope the door didn't hit his ass on the way out!


it aint **** if u say surprise at the end, I thought we all knew that


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

If you follow me on twitter then you know I'm going on a rant right now, this is bullshit!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This is absolutely ridiculous. Cut for making a joke? That is just too much Dana. People need to lighten up. If I make a Hitler joke will Dana fire me too?



LizaG said:


> How can people justify using the topic of **** for jokes?!! Sickens me to my stomach, what the hell weas Torres thinking? Hope the door didn't hit his ass on the way out!


The same way I can turn on the television and watch people making racist jokes. Or jokes about murder, or murderers (Hitler), or jokes about ethnicity, or nationality, religion. The fact that these topics are extremely sensitive and being joked about is part of the reason they are funny: shock value.

All these topics are taboo but we allow them because either it is okay to make fun of everything or it isn't. There is no grey area in censorship. No grey area in freedom of speech.

Clearly **** jokes offend you, and that is your right to be offended, but personally I think this is a huge overreaction.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

In an attempt to find a silver lining, getting cut is better then getting suspended in once sense. At least he can still take fights and make money, if he was suspended he would just kind of be screwed until the suspension was up. Hopefully he wins a couple and comes back or goes to Bellator and takes their belt.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

As a proud van owner Dana was _obviously_ personally bothered by the comment.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

I say we all make **** jokes with @danawhite on twitter lol that'll teach that double standard bastard.


----------



## ranja (Apr 12, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> I say we all make **** jokes with @danawhite on twitter lol that'll teach that double standard bastard.


great idea


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> I say we all make **** jokes with @danawhite on twitter lol that'll teach that double standard bastard.


Best idea yet:thumb02:

I don't twitter though


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Today, **** jokes.

Tomorrow, we'll have women wearing burkas unable to drive.

Dana White did the right thing in attempting to stop the trivializing of womens rights before it became too culturally acceptable.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Trix said:


> Today, **** jokes.
> 
> Tomorrow, we'll have women wearing burkas *unable to drive*.
> 
> Dana White did the right thing in attempting to stop the trivializing of womens rights before it became too culturally acceptable.


Agree with you there:thumbsup:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Trix said:


> Today, **** jokes.
> 
> Tomorrow, we'll have women wearing burkas unable to drive.
> 
> Dana White did the right thing in attempting to stop the trivializing of womens rights before it became too culturally acceptable.


I hate to be a dick, but this a very stupid leap in logic.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

LizaG said:


> I meant how can Torres justify it? Did he just think 'hey! i know the kinda subject that'll get people laughing!'?....dumb!


Yeah, Torres is dumb. The only time you can use the word _****_ in a joke is probably when you are joking about prison ****.

He was not BANNED though. If he wins a few fights in smaller organizations, he can get back in the UFC.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Best idea yet:thumb02:
> 
> I don't twitter though


thats ok im gonna have a nice post on troll sites like 4chan to do the work.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> I hate to be a dick, but this a very stupid leap in logic.


I'm sure that's what people said when middle eastern men first asked women to wear circus tents.

Look how things are now.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Well I guess we all know what is first on the Agenda for next years UFC Fighters Summit lol


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Trix said:


> I'm sure that's what people said when middle eastern men first asked women to wear circus tents.
> 
> Look how things are now.


Yes, because a limited number of people making **** jokes is what led to the fundamentalist muslim regulations regarding women in the middle east. You really are a silly person.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Yes, because a limited number of people making **** jokes is what led to the fundamentalist muslim regulations regarding women in the middle east. You really are a silly person.


What's really silly is people thinking actions and consequences are two separate and unrelated things.

In theory, people think they can do whatever they want in life and that there shouldn't be consequences no matter how dumb or ignorant the things they do or say are.

In reality, the things people do and say do have an effect and there are consequences for things that seem as harmless as trivializing / joking about the suffering of **** victims or in Rashad's case children who were molested.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Trix said:


> What's really silly is people thinking actions and consequences are two separate and unrelated things.
> 
> In theory, people think they can do whatever they want in life and that there shouldn't be consequences no matter how dumb or ignorant the things they do or say are.
> 
> In reality, the things people do and say do have an effect and there are consequences even for things that may seem as harmless as joking about the suffering of **** victims or in Rashad's case children who were molested.


I dont really ahving a problem with Torres being cut, at some point the UFC was going to have to take a stand. Pretty much all other major sports have similar policies on stuff like this. My issue was with your ridiculous jump from **** joke to the accepted persecution of women in the middle east. On the Torres issue, at some point, someone was gonna have to go to prove a point. Sucks that it had to be him because he is talented, but it is what it is.


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

Trix said:


> Today, **** jokes.
> 
> Tomorrow, we'll have women wearing burkas unable to drive.
> 
> Dana White did the right thing in attempting to stop the trivializing of womens rights before it became too culturally acceptable.


Because women are the only ones that get raped:confused05:

My god this world is so full of PC pussies it makes me sick to my stomach. It's a god damn joke, it's not suggesting anyone go out and start raping people. 

If that sets you off I'd hate to see your reaction to a Russel Peters show.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow. I didn't think his joke was funny but I'm intelligent enough to realize it was just that, a joke. The cut was completely uncalled for.

Didn't Griffin make a **** joke not too long ago? They should cut him too. 



Trix said:


> Today, **** jokes.
> 
> *Tomorrow, we'll have women wearing burkas unable to drive.*
> 
> Dana White did the right thing in attempting to stop the trivializing of womens rights before it became too culturally acceptable.


Definitely bro. It's only a matter of time before we start stoning them too.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I think the bigger issue is raising ppl that dont intrinsically know how wrong **** and such things are

so we have to censor ppl everytime they make a stupid joke. where does it stop

agree with the post above that if comments like this make you think **** is ok or whatever negative connotation, no matter what your age is - then you have much bigger problems

and i still dont know what msg they are trying to send, like what is ok? need a friggen rulebook

a hefty fine wouldve been more appropriate


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dana White - Captain PC...

Torres will be back. Dana has jumped the gun before, and it usually just takes both sides sitting down and talking it out. I don't expect this to be any different.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm enjoying Trix debating himself. Oppressive actions lead to more oppressive actions; saying things that in no way directly oppress another need to be punished with oppression.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.mmafighting.com/

Video of Dana explaining to Ariel what went down.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

box said:


> Another rash decision by Dana F-bomb White. Forest wasn't cut, Rashad wasn't cut.. Just lesser known guys will be cut for saying jokes.


What Forest said was his way of saying wow, look how common **** is these days, it was dumb but it had a deeper meaning behind it. What Torres said was just a shitty joke.... not funny at all. What Rashad said was also dumb but it seems to me that he was implying that molestation is a bad thing. Torres seemed to be implying that **** is a good thing.
EDIT: Good job Dana.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

IT'S A JOKE!!

jesus christ, people... even Joe Rogan's own comedy material is about that offensive.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

A1yola06 said:


> What Forest said was his way of saying wow, look how common **** is these days, it was dumb but it had a deeper meaning behind it. What Torres said was just a shitty joke.... not funny at all. What Rashad said was also dumb but it seems to me that he was implying that molestation is a bad thing. Torres seemed to be implying that **** is a good thing.
> EDIT: Good job Dana.


You're praising dana for raping the 1st amendment with no lube in a school shower? Damn.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

box said:


> You're praising dana for raping the 1st amendment with no lube in a school shower? Damn.


**** isn't funny. 

Someone ban this man.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

A1yola06 said:


> What Forest said was his way of saying wow, look how common **** is these days, it was dumb but it had a deeper meaning behind it. What Torres said was just a shitty joke.... not funny at all. What Rashad said was also dumb but it seems to me that he was implying that molestation is a bad thing. Torres seemed to be implying that **** is a good thing.
> EDIT: Good job Dana.


Give me a break. Torres did not imply **** was a good thing. That is ludicrous, it was clearly a joke. Do you really believe he was seriously implying that **** is okay?




box said:


> You're praising dana for raping the 1st amendment with no lube in a school shower? Damn.


This. I have said it many times before and I will say it again; Either everything is okay to make fun of or nothing is. There is no compromise in freedom of speech.




LizaG said:


> I meant how can Torres justify it? Did he just think 'hey! i know the kinda subject that'll get people laughing!'?....dumb!


So since you did not respond to my response to you I follow up with a different question. Do you think it should be illegal to make **** jokes? Or do you just think it is so distasteful from a sports "icon" that you think he should be fired?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

This is total bullshit. I hope Torres gets a lawyer and sues the shit out of the UFC to the point Dana is walking to work. Completely irrational reaction by Dana and inconsistent as well.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Sonnen is allowed to offend an entire country but one mention of **** and Torres is fired. Makes sense.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> Sonnen is allowed to offend an entire country but one mention of **** and Torres is fired. Makes sense.


Clearly committing actual crimes is not as bad as joking about potential ones. Jeez.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

well.... reporters kept fishing and fishing.... and eventually got what they wanted. A dana just dropped the ban hammer hard.


I hope these reporters (who are supposed to be fight fans) are happy now.



I wasnt a torres fan and wasn't going to be the way he has been fighting of late, but im sure he has his fanbase that likes to watch him fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

"Times used to be better when we could **** a female and she would have to marry me right after"

I have said this statement and laughed at it many times. It is true that back in the days if a women was raped she basically belonged to the male and had to marry him. It is SOOOOO FUCED UP that it kind of makes you laugh. I would not be surprised if Miguel was thinking the same thing.

How people get so offended by any of this just blows my mind. I can see reading something and being like "Well thats not funny, what an idiot.' "Thats sick" "I dont like this guy" or w/e response you have. BUT to actually be offended and outraged even though it does not pertain to you??? I just dont get it. I have never in my life had that response to something said and iv read alot of messed up things that i COULD input my life into it. For instance i am a foreigner, my dad is muslim, my mom died of cancer. I once had my best friend on facebook write "I think people that have cancer should just be killed since they are sick/useless anyway". This was when my mom was still alive and was going through Kimo therapy. 

Did i read that and say to myself this guy is an asshole??? Ofcourse. Did i try to chase him out of town with a pitch fork??? nope. I know he didnt mean to offend me and i know if i asked him he would have erased it and apologized in a heart beat. But i dont need someone to do that. Im not some pathetic kid that feels sorry for myself.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

People who care THAT much over a statement made by someone they have or never will meet needs to spend some more time for themselves. 

Personally I see Dana as the responsible one here. He is the one encouraging all the fighters to use twitter and get themselves out there as much, but when a guy makes a joke then hes cut? Bit harsh. 

A jokes a joke, if you don't see it that way then perhaps you need to lighten up a bit.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

just to clarify.... i would never make a **** joke like that especially if im in the public eye due to potential conflicts.

those are the chances you take when you say some vulgar stuff. unfortunately, miguel said it and his boss became offended.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy dogshit, he got cut over THAT?!?

He didn't even make a joke about ****, he made a joke about RAPIST vans. Me and my buddys can be driving and see a van with no back windows and make a joke that its a rapist van. Big deal. It probably isn't. 

People should being so overly ******* sensitive, especially when the joke was not even about the specific act of ****, but a rapist van.


----------



## MitchJitz (Jan 11, 2011)

A1yola06 said:


> What Forest said was his way of saying wow, look how common **** is these days, it was dumb but it had a deeper meaning behind it. What Torres said was just a shitty joke.... not funny at all. What Rashad said was also dumb but it seems to me that he was implying that molestation is a bad thing. Torres seemed to be implying that **** is a good thing.
> EDIT: Good job Dana.





Ape City said:


> Give me a break. Torres did not imply **** was a good thing. That is ludicrous, it was clearly a joke. Do you really believe he was seriously implying that **** is okay?


As A1yola said where Torres' comments are different is his indirect implication that **** is OK.

He had made three tweets the "**** van" comment; "your mouth says no but my roofies say yes"; followed by "99 No's and 1 Yes is still a yes" on the same day.

All of these "joke" tweets indirectly condone, glamourise and trivialise ****.

I believe that the position Trix was coming from is that when a society starts to accept these "jokes" they also start to become indifferent to these types of behaviours which then has other consequences.

And before anyone calls me PC and all that sh!ite i love a good joe rogan type joke and remember the latest stats 1 in 5 women suffer a sexual assault.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

So much for freedom of speech. :confused05:

First the guy is encouraged to be as funny/creative on twitter as possible, then he makes a joke (I laughed by the way) and gets cut over it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Now awaiting Kenny Florian's **** tweet and the cancellation of MMA Live.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MitchJitz said:


> As A1yola said where Torres' comments are different is his indirect implication that **** is OK.
> 
> He had made three tweets the "**** van" comment; "your mouth says no but my roofies say yes"; followed by *"99 No's and 1 Yes is still a yes"* on the same day.
> 
> ...


That was a joke on Family guy.

Buddy... NO ONE in the whole world would become okay with **** if society becomes okay joking about it. 
Society can become okay with jokes all they want but everyone understands how horrible **** is and how serious of a thing it is. I am sure Miguel understands that too. If Torres said something like "I think **** should be legal" then i can see the problem. Making a bad joke??? should not be a problem.

Only thing i see wrong is that Miguel is in the public eye. If you have such a status then you need to be more careful. Only because people are very sensitive and you want to avoid stirring up trouble.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

It only makes sense that Dana, himself, was raped by a big burly man. Why else would he be on such a tear about the topic?


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

another one of Dana's out of the ass decisions. don't you get all upset about it, miguel will be back.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok, I could understand some sort of disciplinary action.... But getting cut over it is beyond irrational considering the people still in the UFC who have been busted cheating, abusing drugs, fraud.... And this guy gets cut for making a terrible joke.

Get real Dana....


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I follow him on twitter and he makes statements about shooting ppl with ak's and other off comments he seems like a not so great Guy but I'd say that's a bit too harsh.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Whatever... I thought it was a truly horrible comment. Far worse than Rashads.

Out of context that is. I dunno what other stuff has gone on or where the comment has been made before... but still, I found it shocking.

I cant stand "jokes" that trivialize ****.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Wonder how long its going to be before Nick Diaz gets cut, i agree with the feeling of the thread that White is a hypocrite and as stated by you fellas there is supporting examples from other UFC fighters.
The UFC really need to demonstrate a balanced discipline procedure which investigates 'allegations' etc and hold a board to interview the fighter/ partiews involoved rather than making decisions based on how White feels that day.
Can Torres make any form of protest or appeal? within the UFC or to an Independent body claiming unfair dismissal? as the Griffin comment was close to the mark yet Griffin has been left alone, that alone in my job would possibly result in a suspension while the fact finder (investigation) was being done to establish the facts and a outcome that is suitable, (well 6 out of 10 times)


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC is just really strict.

It's not like some dudes are just going out getting convicted for felonies or getting suspended by commissions or something while saying everything offensive under the sun.


----------



## MitchJitz (Jan 11, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> That was a joke on Family guy.
> 
> Buddy... NO ONE in the whole world would become okay with **** if society becomes okay joking about it.
> Society can become okay with jokes all they want but everyone understands how horrible **** is and how serious of a thing it is. I am sure Miguel understands that too. If Torres said something like "I think **** should be legal" then i can see the problem. Making a bad joke??? should not be a problem.
> ...


I understand they were jokes, and i'm all for funny jokes.

I also agree that this gets blown up a bit because he is in the public eye, and i know that the majority of the world understands that **** is horrible.

What i was saying is that it is the indifference to **** and other behaviours shown which affects society.

That's why we have people being glassed in clubs every second weekend, elder people being bashed in their homes, and the gang **** of an 11 year old in Cleveland, Texas earlier this year.

The people who do these kind of things dont see it as a problem and more in society are doing the same thing, our governments cannot control it with appropriate legal system and it seems that society also cannot control it.

I can feel a rant starting up but will try to control myself. This is the whole reason why we should have to go through a licensing system to have children. We need licences for everything else, but any derro (read "*******", "loser", "f#cktard", "wanna-be banger" for anyone not in Australia) can have a kid and its usually those people who breed the most.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Unfair dismissal.

*UFC*: I want all you fighters to get on twitter and tweet shit for the fans, we will give out various bonuses based on tweets made.

*Fighter*: posts tweets

*UFC*: sorry didnt like what you tweeted. YOUR FIRED!! trolololololololol


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

He had it coming.
What's the big surprise when the small fish gets cuts and the big one doesn't?
Yeah, i know it's hypocritical, but come on, a tiny bit of a common sense please. That's how the world works, not saying it's good or bad, just saying that's how things are.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Miguel....

SURPRISE!


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Doubt I would have fired the guy, even though I've never been a big fan. Then again, I would have fired Chael about a year ago, so Zuffa isn't taking advice from me.



box said:


> You're praising dana for raping the 1st amendment with no lube in a school shower? Damn.





Ape City said:


> This. I have said it many times before and I will say it again; Either everything is okay to make fun of or nothing is. There is no compromise in freedom of speech.





Hammerlock2.0 said:


> So much for freedom of speech. :confused05:


I love the Bill of Rights as much as the next guy, but it has nothing whatsoever to do with this. The 1st Amendment says Congress shall make no law abridging the freedom of speech. The last time I checked, the UFC was a private business.

Every time somebody gets criticized for something, people say "Freedom of speech!" like that makes them immune to criticism and protects them from any negative consequences at all. It doesn't. If I say something to piss off enough of my employer's customers and bring negative publicity to the company, then they have every right to fire me.



Fieos said:


> This is total bullshit. I hope Torres gets a lawyer and sues the shit out of the UFC to the point Dana is walking to work. Completely irrational reaction by Dana and inconsistent as well.


Torres is an independent contractor in an industry where morality clauses are standard and quite broad. He's screwed.

Even if he had any type of case, he should save his money and not sue. Shamrock and Burnett both went down that road and ended up way in the hole after having to pay both their and Zuffa's lawyers.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> “I was raped by a doctor, which is so bittersweet for a Jewish girl.”


 *- Sarah Silverman*



> Who’s going to complain about **** jokes? **** victims? They barely even report ****.”


*- Sarah Silverman*

Read more at ONTD: http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/64466822.html#ixzz1g23aMx9t



> When I watch a movie where there’s a really good-looking rapist, I think about the girl: Why are you complaining?


 *- Phoebe Robinson*




> Every single one of my favorite modern shows and comedians has, at one point or another, included jokes about **** or sexual assault. In fact, I’d venture a guess that **** jokes are more common in modern comedy than fart jokes.


 - *The Funny Feminist Blog*



> ‘Why did God give men penises? So they’d have at least one way to shut a woman up.’


 *- @durexSA* The twitter account of a condom manufacturer.




> Did you hear the one about the woman who is attacked on the street by a gorilla, beaten senseless, raped repeatedly and left to die?
> 
> When she finally regains consciousness and tries to speak, her doctor leans over to hear her sigh contently and to feebly ask, ‘Where is that marvelous ape?’


-*John McCain*













> *He's never done anything. he's a good guy. He's not a bad guy in any way shape or form. He's been a great fighter and a great champion throughout his entire career but, his sense of humor and mine are a lot different apparently.*


- *Dana White*


This is the most Bizarre thing Dana has ever done and the most blatant case of selective rule enforcement I have seen.

He is acting like a forum mod.:confused02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Bloody hell Oldie! Thats a collection of grim quotes if I ever saw one.

I can honestly say, I dont find any of them even slightly amusing. What is this shit people laugh at nowadays? 

:confused02:

This very forum is just as bad. **** jokes are the norm here. Not to mention throwaway "dude X is gonna **** dude Y" comments. Fecking horrible if you ask me.

Like we are still living in caves.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> He's never done anything. he's a good guy. He's not a bad guy in any way shape or form. He's been a great fighter and a great champion throughout his entire career but, his sense of humor and mine are a lot different apparently.


So, that's the reason? They have different tastes of humor? Dana's trolling.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Bloody hell Oldie! Thats a collection of grim quotes if I ever saw one.
> 
> I can honestly say, I dont find any of them even slightly amusing. What is this shit people laugh at nowadays?
> 
> ...


I'm not saying any of them are funny buddy, I'm saying that if one bad joke or offensive statement is enough to end your career why is John McCain still a senator? 

Why does dana still have a job?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I'm not saying any of them are funny buddy, I'm saying that if one bad joke or offensive statement is enough to end your career why is John McCain still a senator?
> 
> Why does dana still have a job?


Cant answer those questions Fanny. I've no idea.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rauno said:


> So, that's the reason? They have different tastes of humor? Dana's trolling.


That is word for word from his conversation with Ariel Helwani.

I'm flabbergasted.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Does anybody remember the feminist drama Dana had a while ago? Couldn't google it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Does anybody remember the feminist drama Dana had a while ago? Couldn't google it.


I remember Dana making a VLOG and calling a women a whole bunch of names including ****,Bitch,Dumbass, ETC. So his Rage Fit insults are more okay then a bad **** joke??


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Just adding my 2 cents 

I think it's outrageous that DW has cut Torres for a joke made on twitter. As someone mentioned earlier in this thread, the UFC encouraged their fighters to sign up to twitter so they have themselves to blame if the fighters say something they don't like. What's the point of using twitter if you can't speak your mind?

I know the joke may seem harsh or whatever, but there's people in the UFC who have done similar or worse and still get to compete (Sonnen, Evans, Griffin). I feel sorry for Torres, he's only been cut because he's not a draw for the UFC.

Hopefully DW realises his mistake and signs him back.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Dana's an idiot.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

boooooo I hate Political correctness, and I hate miguel but this is wrong, dana this upsets me that you have taken this route.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Double standard Dana attacks again. GG Boss


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Dana's an idiot.


:hug:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> boooooo I hate correctness.


Fixed that for you :thumbsup:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

One more step towards making the UFC mullet free.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> One more step towards making the UFC mullet free.


Not if JDS grows a nasty one during his recovery period.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> @DanaWhite is being bombarded with tweets from people upset that Miguel's punishment was more severe than Rashad's.
> 
> JoshGross from ESPN tweeted, "It's time @danawhite to spell out clear @ufc code of conduct policy. Slap on the wrist for some guys & outright release for others is wrong."


I don't tweet but, if I did....


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I don't tweet but, if I did....


... I wouldn't like you as much.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> ... I wouldn't like you as much.


I tweeted him. 

It was nice to know you Sooj.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I tweeted him.
> 
> It was nice to know you Sooj.


Sorry bro. I flippin' hate twitter.

I'll get over it.:hug:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Sorry bro. I flippin' hate twitter.
> 
> I'll get over it.:hug:


Worst thing to become popular since slavery.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

osmium said:


> Worst thing to become popular since slavery.


Unless the masses rise up and twit Dana into submission and win Torres his job back.

then he will be the tweeters champ.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

When will people learn that twitting and for the most part FBing is mindlessness that brings nothing but controversy? And what was Torres thinking? I hate PC as much as anyone, but the fact of the matter is a large portion of the US public are bleeding vaginas (PC disclaimer - the comment "bleeding vaginas" is not a reference to women, but rather a reference to sensitive individuals) so what did he expect? This after the Forrest and Rashad backlashes. Dude you are dumb.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Not going to touch on whether it was right or not to cut Torres for that tweet. What's done is done.

However, I ask myself why someone who's a celebrity would go and write something like that. It's a touchy subject, and making jokes of touchy subjects is always going to create some sort of reaction. It might be good, but there's also a big chance that it ends bad. Why take the chance?

Not saying that they should all be saints and angels, but it sure would be better for the fighters if they got cut for not being good enough, rather than them saying something stupid.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

The punishment is a bit harsh but that's what he gets for trying too hard to be funny. It's one thing to joke about **** while drinking with your buddies but to broadcast it to millions on twitter is irresponsible. People need to learn how to behave themselves. Everything isn't a joke. 

That being said I would have fined him at the most. Zuffa is getting too big for Dana to handle on a casual case by case basis like he does. They need to have some rules and guidelines for dealing with stuff like this.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

*Dana turning into incompetent school principle*

I used to be a huge fan of Dana White for what he done to MMA and UFC in particular, but it seems he either needs many more assistants, or a replacement. He should be worrying about promoting his fights and not what someone said over twitter.

Miguel Torres should not have been punished at all, period.
1. Forrest Griffin and Rashad Evans made comments before him and they should have been used as an example.
2. Torres deleted the comment shortly after. Not only that but nobody even noticed it except Lansberg who snitched it to dana white.
3. Torrest did not commit ****, intend to commit ****, or encourage it, definetly no more then Forrest Griffin did.

So the question is, if Torres donates to a **** foundation, would he get reinstated?

Just because what Torres said "doesnt make sense and not funny" to Dana White doesnt make any difference. Dana shouldnt even spend that much time on twitter anyways. And look at what his other fighters did. Sonnen disses Brazil, uses gay slur all the time, makes real estate fraud etc. Rampage constantly sexually assaults and harasses women and "it's funny". He would be in jail if it wasn't for his celebrity status.Dana is just playing politics as usual.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't see why this warranted a new thread.

Meh, I'm going to give it time to blow over, which is precisely what I expect will happen. Dana makes some blunders now and then, and always has done so. That said, while it's fair to call him out on certain decisions, I'd not deem him 'incompetent' by any means. Far from it.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

well, not agreeing with his decision is one thing, I don't completely agree with it myself. But I can respect it. if he doesn't react this way, this could have serious consequences for the UFC itself. 

if you break down the forrest and evans cases, and I think it comes down to it, one was not a joke and never meant to be one (Forrest), and the other one was directed to a specific individual in a specific context (Evans)

the Torres line was a joke that was thrown out there and as a joke, could have been hurtful to people who experienced being raped.

this is no laughing matter and neither Forrest nor Evans presented the **** as a laughing matter. While they were both uninspired, none of them meant for their lines to be "funny". This is where, I understand, the difference is.


Second of all, Dana proved over and over that, even tho he screws up at times, he knows the right thing to do.

there is probably a lot of things about it that we don't know about.

But even if it is a mistake (I don't think it is, but I think it's over the board, definitely), we all make mistakes. And before we judge others for theirs, we should make sure we're in the position to do so.

So in the end of the day, while I don't completely agree with how it was handled, I respect the decision and recognize that there's probably a lot more to it than just a tweet and a phone call.

People getting hurt, people getting their lives destroyed is no laughing matter. A very close (as close as it gets) family member of mine was a **** victim, and it blows my mind that some people find it funny to talk about it this way. The tweeter comment was unacceptable by talking about something that serious, so lightly. And it was unaccepted.


Also take into account that while the UFC and MMA have come a long way, there's still a long way to go. Comments like this give fuel to the most virulent critics. And Fox being a fairly "conservative" network, run and financed by fairly "conservative" people, it would be safe to assume that comments like that one will not ever be taken lightly.

The only thing that really bothers me is that his career is basically ruined, people are depending on him to make a living, and now he has to start over while knowing that he'll never get back to such a good situation as working with the UFC.

He basically got his career "raped" by Dana, and yes, that does bother me.

But then again, I consider myself a fairly open minded guy and I can laugh about a lot of things, not all politically correct. But other people getting their lives destroyed is no laughing matter.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Type that sentence in your twitter, let your employer read it, and see how it works out for ya.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Those kind of jokes are common in Family Guy, South Park and a dozen other shows that are extremely popular. I'd say lots of people like shocking humor, mr Dana White.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Consequences? Yes. Cut? Probably not. The one thing that the major sports try to incorporate is some consistency and that is exactly what is missing here. This knee jerk reaction is typical for Dana White, however it is unacceptable. It leads to more speculation and controversy which is not good for the image.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

HaVoK said:


> Type that sentence in your twitter, let your employer read it, and see how it works out for ya.


Yeah, I agree. Also, imagine your boss asking you WHY you tweeted that line and your reply was _because it was a random joke on TV_! 

Most of you guys are calling for a similar punishment for Rashad, Forest, Chael. Are you serious? Who the fvck is Miguel Torres? Don't you understand that life isn't fair. There is always a double standard.

Besides, Miguel's joke was so fvcked up that he deserves to be fired. There is no way, I could imagine anybody I know repeating that line in public. ***** van, surprise van???*

The only thing that makes Dana seem incompetent is the fact he called Torres a smart person. Clearly, Torres is a moron.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I piss on anyone who can't enjoy a good **** joke. 

Never thought I'd say that again!!!


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

music5x5 said:


> Most of you guys are calling for a similar punishment for Rashad, Forest, Chael. Are you serious? Who the fvck is Miguel Torres? Don't you understand that life isn't fair. There is always a double standard.


man, I rep you for speaking the truth. People act like offended virgins every time something unfair happens.

that's how the world is. Dana would be incompetent if he fired Evans, but Torres, he can afford to. plain and simple.

some kids eat chocolate while other kids the exact same age harvest cocoa for a living. is it fair? hell no! I see no one bitching about it.


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

music5x5 said:


> Yeah, I agree. Also, imagine your boss asking you WHY you tweeted that line and your reply was _because it was a random joke on TV_!
> 
> Most of you guys are calling for a similar punishment for Rashad, Forest, Chael. Are you serious? Who the fvck is Miguel Torres? Don't you understand that life isn't fair. There is always a double standard.
> 
> ...


His tweet did not even have the word **** in it.










Btw Miguel Torres has a way better record than all of the other guys and was champion longer than the three of them combined.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

lutalivre1989 said:


> His tweet did not even have the word **** in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look who he fought.

I personally don't think Torres is that big of a loss, I don't think he should have been fired but he's not gonna bring much to the table. He isn't beating Cruz, then again neither are any of the other guys in the division, Benavidez and Bowles already beat him, with Bowles leaving him limp, Jorgensen could probably beat him, Faber could probably beat him, Barao could beat him, and Mighty Mouse already beat him in a close fight.

Just because he was Champion longer than Rashad and Forrest doesn't mean anything, Rashad and Forrest have been fighting the best in the world for a few years now and have beat a good portion of them. Torres started fighting the new top guys at 135 and he got lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> Worst thing to become popular since slavery.


oh shit. slavery isn't okay to make fun of like **** and midgets. Careful bra, you might get banned like Miguel.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ape City said:


> oh shit. slavery isn't okay to make fun of like **** and midgets. Careful bra, you might get banned like Miguel.


WHAT?! :bye02:








:thumb02:


*EDIT: Threads merged. Please post anything pertaining to Torres being cut into this thread.*


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Look who he fought.
> 
> I personally don't think Torres is that big of a loss, I don't think he should have been fired but he's not gonna bring much to the table. He isn't beating Cruz, then again neither are any of the other guys in the division, Benavidez and Bowles already beat him, with Bowles leaving him limp, Jorgensen could probably beat him, Faber could probably beat him, Barao could beat him, and Mighty Mouse already beat him in a close fight.
> 
> Just because he was Champion longer than Rashad and Forrest doesn't mean anything, Rashad and Forrest have been fighting the best in the world for a few years now and have beat a good portion of them. Torres started fighting the new top guys at 135 and he got lost in the shuffle.


I mostly agree with you and I doubt that Torres could have been UFC champ at bantamweight but he has achieved alot in his career has put on many great performances and definately deserves respect. I know it wasn't you who said it but "Who the fvck is Miguel Torres?" was simply an extremely disrespectful and uneducated statement that I had the urge to say what Torres has achieved in his career.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> “I have a lot to be thankful for in my life, I have my beautiful wife and daughter, my family, my health, my gym, and in terms of my career, I succeeded to the biggest stage in the sport of mixed martial arts, the Ultimate Fighting Championship. I am very sorry for upsetting my bosses at the UFC, and also to my fans and everyone else who was upset by the language in my tweets. I understand it was wrong, and I meant no harm or disrespect. Given the chance, I will do whatever it takes to make things right. I am going to learn from this. I think life throws you opportunities that can make you a better person, and so that’s what I’m going to do here. That is how I am going to react. I am going to use this to improve myself, and I hope that my fans will continue to support me.”


 - Torres


I never even like Miguel Torres before now. But Dana is really pissing me off.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

lutalivre1989 said:


> His tweet did not even have the word **** in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In an interview it was stated that Miguel Torres erased his original tweet and changed it up not once but twice. That picture i think is from when he changed it.


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> In an interview it was stated that Miguel Torres erased his original tweet and changed it up not once but twice. That picture i think is from when he changed it.


Yeah I just watched that interview as well. Maybe I was wrong but I still don't agree with the release at all.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Someone needs to punch this power tripping bald retard in the face. Preferably one of his employees. 

He has done nothing except made one good/lucky decision to buy a stake in the UFC at a time boxing was waning and thinks that makes him god. For that one decision I have to "respect all he's achieved and done for the sport?". Screw that, there's plenty of good businessmen and lucky first movers out there, everything else about this guy pisses me off.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I think Dana overreacted on this one. Miguel should have been punished, but not cut. I guess Torres isn't that much of a loss though, but it sucks that he had to be the "example" to other fighters.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Ridiculous. Fighters have said far more controversial things and been fine. Dana's having a power trip and ruining someone's career due to this, pathetic.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Lay down certain rules and regulations with a disclaimer that if you break those rules you can be fired. If a fighter breaks them then take action. As far as I know that isn't the case and Torres is being scapegoated. I think he knows the dumb move and wants to take it back, but no way should Dana terminate his contract if he didn't state what was said was against company rule, nor is he consistent considering Forrest and Rashad's hiccups. Glad to see Torres taking the high ground in this, smart move.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

HaVoK said:


> Type that sentence in your twitter, let your employer read it, and see how it works out for ya.


No wonder youre a flyweight. Try to type Brazil is a sh1t country, sexually harass women that come to interview you, go road raging and almost kill people and have all that be known to your employer.
See how that works out for you genius


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Fixed that for you :thumbsup:


did ya? na you didn't stupid


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

This is just another reason why I hate and loath Dana White!!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

If Torres had any guts, he would have slated Dana and the UFC instead of licking ass and one day hoping to become apart of the company again. 

I was hoping Miguel's response would be some thing along the lines of :

"Screw you Dana White you bald boso power tripping ****. I'm going to bang your mom and make a story out of it".


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Survival of the fittest.

Obviously Miguel Torres has a pea for a brain.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Dana is ALL business contrary to what he says, I wonder if Miguel had a pricy contract from his time as WEC Champ and Dana was just looking for an excuse to cut cost and make way for some new entry level fighters who will gladly fight for minimum cage wage?


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Look who he fought.
> 
> I personally don't think Torres is that big of a loss, I don't think he should have been fired but he's not gonna bring much to the table. He isn't beating Cruz, then again neither are any of the other guys in the division, Benavidez and Bowles already beat him, with Bowles leaving him limp, Jorgensen could probably beat him, Faber could probably beat him, Barao could beat him, and Mighty Mouse already beat him in a close fight.
> 
> Just because he was Champion longer than Rashad and Forrest doesn't mean anything, Rashad and Forrest have been fighting the best in the world for a few years now and have beat a good portion of them. Torres started fighting the new top guys at 135 and he got lost in the shuffle.


Well he brings a lot to a weak division, and pre-tristar, he was one of the most exciting fighters in MMA. He's changed his style, so he can fight longer, and he might not be a number one contender anymore, but he still brings a hell of a lot to the division. Benavidez and Mighty Mouse are moving down to 125 anyway. Miguel could be a gatekeeper at worst. He deserves as much respect and to be treated as fairly as any other fighter. Real life doesn't work that way, but that doesn't mean he isn't warranted those privileges. Miguel shouldn't have gotten cut just like Forrest and Rashad didn't. A certain percentage of his purse next fight would have been more appropriate along with laying down the rules and regulations of what can and can't be tweeted. Then after that, give out bigger fines for the second offense, supsension, then cut.


----------



## Mocacho (Jan 2, 2008)

Bitch move Dana. BJ once said he was going to try and kill St-Pierre in his little pre fight video. So a fighter posting a quoted joke (to his fans on twitter) from a show off FX (which airs UFC programming) is worse than a fighter announcing he is going to commit premeditated murder?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Steroid Steve said:


> Well he brings a lot to a weak division, and pre-tristar, he was one of the most exciting fighters in MMA. He's changed his style, so he can fight longer, and he might not be a number one contender anymore, but he still brings a hell of a lot to the division. Benavidez and Mighty Mouse are moving down to 125 anyway. Miguel could be a gatekeeper at worst. He deserves as much respect and to be treated as fairly as any other fighter. Real life doesn't work that way, but that doesn't mean he isn't warranted those privileges. Miguel shouldn't have gotten cut just like Forrest and Rashad didn't. A certain percentage of his purse next fight would have been more appropriate along with laying down the rules and regulations of what can and can't be tweeted. Then after that, give out bigger fines for the second offense, supsension, then cut.


I agree, I don't think he should have been cut but his days of running through 135 are long gone, and that's why he got the axe, he's not as valuable as he used to be, we all know this though.

Forrest will ALWAYS have a job with the UFC, always, just like Bonnar will and Rashad is the number two ranked fighter on a lot of rankings, at worst, he's 3 they aren't getting rid of them, but Miguel's lost a few fights lately and he hasn't looked that great since the Bowles fight.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

It was most likely because it was on Twitter. He probably could've posted that anywhere else but there. Dana has a fetish for his Twitter.

The situation was pretty dumb anyway. I doubt the majority of us would've known what Miguel tweeted if Dana didn't react the way he did. He could've just told him to delete and it kept it on the hush hush like a good boss would do. But no, Dana White must blow it out of proportion to make himself seem like the good guy.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> did ya? na you didn't stupid


Please tell me this time its a permanent ban? I think he's been given more chances than Bobby.


----------



## menace (Dec 11, 2011)

Dana could be a chump sometimes... that's a harsh punishment for something that wasn't even that bad.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I want to bring Miguel back with an #occupyUFC hashtag, haha.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> If Torres had any guts, he would have slated Dana and the UFC instead of licking ass and one day hoping to become apart of the company again.
> 
> I was hoping Miguel's response would be some thing along the lines of :
> 
> "Screw you Dana White you bald boso power tripping ****. I'm going to bang your mom and make a story out of it".


Bloodstain, that you? :confused02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

**** should NEVER be subject of joke, what Forrest, Rashad and Miguel said was f*cked, who finds the mere notion of it funny these days? I work with **** victims on a daily basis, I am a victim and the months and months of therapy you can barely fathom trust me! The being called a "liar", getting told "you asked for it"!

If you think of it, and smirk, or can justify it, you need to take a long hard look at how you see women, how you see life and how you you must be percieved by others!

I have nothing more to add on this subject.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

LizaG said:


> **** should NEVER be subject of joke, what Forrest, Rashad and Miguel said was f*cked, who finds the mere notion of it funny these days? I work with **** victims on a daily basis, I am a victim and the months and months of therapy you can barely fathom trust me! The being called a "liar", getting told "you asked for it"!
> 
> If you think of it, and smirk, or can justify it, you need to take a long hard look at how you see women, how you see life and how you you must be percieved by others!


Exactly. I hate this shit. If you find **** jokes funny, or even no big deal, then you obviously have been nowhere near a **** victim.

I remember when I first joined this forum and complained about the constant use of the word "****" in the comments. Things along the lines of "hes going to get butt-raped" or "[fighter] via gang ****"... I found them outright disgusting. Needless to say, I got no sympathy at all apart from swp ( no suprise there ). Either way, I gave up complaining and now try my best to not get involved. But this thread is a step too far for me. Torres comment was fecking awful... and yet, the majority of the responses seem to support him or complain about double standards, instead of posts like Lizas. I'm glad he got cut for it.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I still don't see the "joke" aspect in Rashad and Forest comments. Neither was meant to be funny.

I can't imagine that Torres line was anything else than a joke.

and you can't joke about stuff like that

Initially, Forest comment was taken as a joke which is why he had to explain himself and apologize, because he didn't mean for it to be a joke in the first place.

Rashad said "fight words", like if you tell a guy "I'm gonna rip your head off", you don't mean it litteraly.
What was semi-wrong about it was the reference he made, because he wanted to emphasize on how strong his feelings were about what he was telling the guy.

he could have said "Imma go jack the ripper on you", no one would have said anything about girls who got eviscerated by maniacs.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

You know something people don't talk about in public anymore - P*ssy farts.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

hellholming said:


> You know something people don't talk about in public anymore - P*ssy farts.


Did they ever?

EDIT: That's also bullsh*t that **** can never be the center of comedy. **** can be joked about just like everything else. I don't exactly roll on the floor whenever someone mentions **** but I'd be lying if I said I've never heard a good one before. If you can't take the joke, I'm sorry to hear that but don't act like your opinion is the right one.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Did they ever?


it's a quote by the funniest comedian ever; George Carlin:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Did they ever?
> 
> EDIT: That's also bullsh*t that **** can never be the center of comedy. **** can be joked about just like everything else. I don't exactly roll on the floor whenever someone mentions **** but I'd be lying if I said I've never heard a good one before. If you can't take the joke, I'm sorry to hear that but don't act like your opinion is the right one.


Nobody is claiming to be absolutely right or wrong. But this thread is riddled with posts saying its no big deal. I think it *is* a big deal. So what? Am I not allowed to say what I think about the OP? Maybe the thread title should be changed to "**** Joke Warwagon"...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Nobody is claiming to be absolutely right or wrong. But this thread is riddled with posts saying its no big deal. I think it is a big deal and posted this. So what? Am I not allowed to say what I think about the OP? Maybe the thread title should be changed to "**** Joke Warwagon"...


Go ahead. Say whatever you like. Make a **** Joke Warwagon thread. I never implied you couldn't. I just don't like comments like **** should never be the subject of jokes or that I need to take a long look at my life because I don't take JOKES seriously. The later one gives off the impression that I'm wrong for laughing, rather than the joke itself is wrong.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah **** and Pedo jokes certainly irk me. There is a difference between hating PC and using common sense. People that laugh and joke about such subjects tend to have the mentality of 13 year olds. This isn't JHS but the internet gives cojones to people to say things they would never say in person. So I guess I take it will a grain of salt.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Go ahead. Say whatever you like. Make a **** Joke Warwagon thread. I never implied you couldn't. I just don't like comments like **** should never be the subject of jokes or that I need to take a long look at my life because I don't take JOKES seriously. The later one gives off the impression that I'm wrong for laughing, rather than the joke itself is wrong.


You have enough support in this thread bro. Why give a shit about the one or two people who don't find **** jokes funny? Let us say our peice and leave it at that. Agreed?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea Sooj  These threads tend to get out of hand


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

> You have enough support in this thread bro. Why give a shit about the one or two people who don't find **** jokes funny?


I'm not trying to rally support or convert people to **** jokes. I'm just emphasizing that whether someone laughed or not is all based on their opinion. Not on what's right or wrong.



Soojooko said:


> Let us say our peice and leave it at that. Agreed?


Well to be fair, what's the point of saying it on a forum then?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Well to be fair, what's the point of saying it on a forum then?


:confused02:
As opposed to saying what?


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't know if she should've gotten cut over the "**** van" joke, even though it's not ******* funny in the least. At all. Ever.

But yeah, if you're gonna tweet stupid shit like that? Create an anonymous account on Twitter so nobody knows who you are when you say shit like that. Hello! Jesus.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

jaw2929 said:


> I don't know if she should've gotten cut over the "**** van" joke, even though it's not ******* funny in the least. At all. Ever.
> 
> But yeah, if you're gonna tweet stupid shit like that? *Create an anonymous account on Twitter so nobody knows who you are when you say shit like that. Hello! Jesus.*


That would take the whole meaning of Twitter away.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah Twitter exists to show the world how truly dumb you are. It's a symptom of our dumbed down add/adhd world.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Yeah Twitter exists to show the world how truly dumb you are. It's a symptom of our dumbed down add/adhd world.



Whats ADD have to do with twitter?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Whats ADD have to do with twitter?





> ADHD predominantly inattentive (ADHD-PI or ADHD-I) is one of the three subtypes of Attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD). While ADHD-PI is sometimes still called "attention deficit disorder" (ADD) by the general public, these older terms were formally changed in 1994 in the new Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, fourth edition (DSM-IV).
> 
> ADHD-PI is similar to the other subtypes of ADHD in that it is characterized primarily by inattention, easy distractibility, disorganization, procrastination, and forgetfulness


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attention_deficit_disorder



> San Antonio-based market-research firm Pear Analytics analyzed 2,000 tweets (originating from the US and in English) over a two-week period in August 2009 from 11:00 AM to 5:00 PM (CST) and separated them into six categories:[63]
> 
> Pointless babble – 40%
> Conversational – 38%
> ...





> The New York Times Magazine editorial that the service had expanded narcissism into "a new, supermetabolic extreme—the ultimate expression of a generation of celebrity-addled youths who believe their every utterance is fascinating and ought to be shared with the world."[164] Conversely, Vancouver Sun columnist Steve Dotto opined that part of Twitter's appeal is the challenge of trying to publish such messages in tight constraints,[165] and Jonathan Zittrain, professor of Internet law at Harvard Law School, said that "the qualities that make Twitter seem inane and half-baked are what makes it so powerful".[166]





> Twitter is an online social networking and microblogging service that enables its users to send and read text-based posts of up to *140 characters*, known as "tweets".


2 and 2 let me introduce you to number 4.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Soakked said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attention_deficit_disorder
> 
> 
> 2 and 2 let me introduce you to number 4.



You take a vague wiki description of AD*H*D and compare it to a joke article? 

I'm curious where you got your psychology degree?

Im wondering if you think twitter is giving people ADD or ADHD, and that those diseases make people stupid. Certainly what you were implying and if so, I believe you're out of your element and you should take it back and move on.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> You take a vague wiki description of AD*H*D and compare it to a joke article?
> 
> 
> I'm curious where you got your psychology degree?
> ...


Err actually I took the description at the top of the Wiki page which summarizes the disorder, and compared it to twitter, not a joke article.

Never said I had a psychology degree, didn't know I needed one to make a comment.

When speaking about ADD in general (like I did in the original quote you quoted with) people tend not to mean the disorder specifically and usually use it as a figure of speech. Similar to someone saying "he went all schizo on us" doesn't mean he went schizophrenic on us based upon various symptoms....you get what I am saying.

And how am I out of my element by stating an observation of mine and trying to describe it with a general term? People not in the psychological field when speaking about the term ADD usually use it in a synonymous way to describe "lack of attention, or short focus". If you have ADD (I did at one point) and feel offended, then my apologies but I don't need to take anything back. 

I think you read into my comment way to much then you should have. I only referenced the ADD wiki just in case you didn't know what ADD is. The population is dumbed down for several reasons which I won't get into, but my quote no way implied that twitter gave people ADD/ADHD, I think you just read it wrong.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes such a horrendous joke...........:confused03: Dana White just as you think you're going on is side again drops a spanner , the guy is just a tool.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

Forrests nor Rashads comments were any different than Miguels. All three should not have been looked at differently.
Mark


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

dana is a dog. seriously the rashad and forrest comments were in the same category. yet you see dana trying to justify theres because they were able to come up with a nice explanataion where as Miguel's was "it was just a joke"

the interview with Ariel was a joke, dana sits there and in detail tries to justify why Forrest was not cut, really ridiculous when you think about it

but hey he's the boss


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

ROFL @ Dana White, again.

Can you imagine an NFL, NBA, or MLB player getting cut over a f*****g tweet? That's the difference between real sports and UFC. And I like UFC, don't get me wrong, but moves like this make it look like a 3rd rate clown sport. That line from Torres was from a f******g TV show that airs on network TV - yet it's too much for a UFC athlete to tweet. But it's OK for network TV? Really? I'll bet my 401k that if J Jones, Rashad, Forrest, etc. posted EXACTLY THE SAME TWEET, then nothing would happen. The UFC needs to hire a real professional to run it, let Dana be the "hype guy", or whatever, but his brain is too small for him to have the power that he has. I hope the UFC fighters wake up and unionize ASAP.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

evilstevie said:


> ROFL @ Dana White, again.
> 
> Can you imagine an NFL, NBA, or MLB player getting cut over a f*****g tweet?


Complete rubbish. Cant speak for American sports, but if a Premiership football player made those comments in England... he would be f*ucked... and rightly so.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Cant speak for American sports, but if a Premiership football player made those comments in England... he would be f*ucked.


I don't know tons about the Premiership, I know Wayne Rooney is really good, would he get cut, or just plastered in the media?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

rygu said:


> I don't know tons about the Premiership, I know Wayne Rooney is really good, would he get cut, or just plastered in the media?


Honestly. If Rooney made that *joke*, he would get destroyed in the media. Enough so that he would have to be cut for a few games at least. In the UK, these kinds of comment do not go down well at all.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Honestly. If Rooney made that *joke*, he would get destroyed in the media. Enough so that he would have to be cut for a few games at least. In the UK, these kinds of comment do not go down well at all.


Well I could definitely see him being suspended, but I assume they wouldn't release or trade him. Perhaps a less valuable player would have to go. I was going to ask you why it's taken so seriously there, then I thought what would happen if someone in the NHL said the exact same thing, and realized they might very well be cut or traded too, the media would also destroy them.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

rygu said:


> Well I could definitely see him being suspended, but I assume they wouldn't release or trade him. Perhaps a less valuable player would have to go. I was going to ask you why it's taken so seriously there, then I thought what would happen if someone in the NHL said the exact same thing, and realized they might very well be cut or traded too, the media would also destroy them.


Well, we dont know that Torres has been cut forever. Only Dana knows. Telling a fighter hes been cut is a pretty horrible punishment. Even if Danas plan is to bring him back later, its not his style to admit that. Right now, with the ink on the FOX deal still drying, I think Dana is trying to make a point. You cant say shit like that period.


----------



## czaq (Oct 21, 2011)

UFC needs a fckn board of directors, and DW as just their representative. 
1. His emotional decisions will get weirder with age
2. He actually laughed at Rashads Penn state joke...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Honestly. If Rooney made that *joke*, he would get destroyed in the media. Enough so that he would have to be cut for a few games at least. In the UK, these kinds of comment do not go down well at all.


If Rooney said that Fergie would have him out, because it would bring shame upon Manchester united, as torrez comment would bring on the UFC. 
The only time a joke about a **** van would be funny is if your amongst a group of lads messing around having a laugh. To say it in a tweet to the people, where thousands of chicks who have been raped will here about it and get very upset is beyond stupid. Whats next cancer jokes? torrez is one braindead dude


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

czaq said:


> UFC needs a fckn board of directors, and DW as just their representative.
> 1. His emotional decisions will get weirder with age
> 2. He actually laughed at Rashads Penn state joke...


excusing the **** van joke is one thing but what about the others that he tweeted? like "your mouth is saying no but my roofies say yes"


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

Dana White must want MMA legalized in New York State real bad - which is obviously what drove his decision to release Torres.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Its a bit late but I'd like to contribute, http://www.boreme.com/posting.php?id=11098

The chick off camera laughing is golden, lol.


----------

